# What is this?



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

Someone told me red grouper but it doesn't look like one. Caught in destin pass.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Soap grouper.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Not sure of the technical name but I've always heard them called soap fish.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

soap fish


----------



## tjn1125 (Nov 2, 2013)

is it good to eat?


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

tjn1125 said:


> is it good to eat?


Only after you you use fowl language


----------



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

Thx


----------



## tjn1125 (Nov 2, 2013)

LOL so i guess not


----------



## FunkyHomosapien (Jun 10, 2014)

coin op repair man said:


> Only after you you use fowl language


Hahahaha. I can't breathe dude that was hilarious.


----------

